# boesemani rainbow male



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

This guys are looking for females, somebody help them ;


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm looking for your house to steal those fish


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

they are gone then looking for date..



Ryan.Wilton said:


> I'm looking for your house to steal those fish


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

It's okay... I can wait in the bushes.^_^


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice looking Boesemani rainbowfish. I find they are the most peaceful of all the rainbowfish I keep.

Greg


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

greg said:


> Nice looking Boesemani rainbowfish. I find they are the most peaceful of all the rainbowfish I keep.
> 
> Greg


Thanks MASTER


----------



## ebetcruz (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice boesmanis kabayan!


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

ebetcruz said:


> Nice boesmanis kabayan!


salamat sa pagpuri igan ( _Thanks for praised _)


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

*Females for your boys*

Hi there, Greg and I went to Big Al's Mississauga today and they had several good sized female boesmani that your boys might find cute. Nice green on them. Looked healthy. We don't have any female boesmani to give you unfortunately. We only have female millenniums and dwarfs growing out at the moment.


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

SwimmyD said:


> Hi there, Greg and I went to Big Al's Mississauga today and they had several good sized female boesmani that your boys might find cute. Nice green on them. Looked healthy. We don't have any female boesmani to give you unfortunately. We only have female millenniums and dwarfs growing out at the moment.


Thanks bro , for the moment I can not add fish into my tank ,got disaster here . Only 1 left for my boesemanis and I loss GBR , 2 serpae, 1 SAE, 2 BNP (normal & albino) and all of neons & cardinals. Lesson learned here ,always quarentine any plant got from trade.


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh my gosh, how terrible! You must be so upset! You had such a beautiful tank! I saw your video on another thread and it is just amazing! I am so sorry to hear that. What kind if disease came in with your plants? If it helps any, I can give you some baby albino longfin / shortfin bristlenose to get you at least started again once everything settles. I have a bunch that are 5 months old and a good size. They need a good home, as they are getting too big for my grow out tank. 
And that would be "sis" (Greg's wife).


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

SwimmyD said:


> Oh my gosh, how terrible! You must be so upset! You had such a beautiful tank! I saw your video on another thread and it is just amazing! I am so sorry to hear that. What kind if disease came in with your plants? If it helps any, I can give you some baby albino longfin / shortfin bristlenose to get you at least started again once everything settles. I have a bunch that are 5 months old and a good size. They need a good home, as they are getting too big for my grow out tank.
> And that would be "sis" (Greg's wife).


Thanks for the kindness *sis*, I will give you a chime if i feel that risks are over. Fish dont take food ,swimming in no direction just like you saw in video, scale got loose and ich. Medicines dont work I just watch them died, ich is easy to cure I also make drastic WC because of these diseases. There is a saying back home that " If your pets died ,they sacrificed/offered their self for you and love ones", that is how I treat it to take out depression. I know my tank will recover.. By the way my tetras counted are 40 pcs + then.

ganim


----------



## SwimmyD (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes, many types of disease are just so hard to diagnose and treat. I find it especially hard in the early stages when you know something is wrong, but can't really see what it is yet. Then when you try to catch them to quarantine them, they are still healthy enough to swim fast and hide. In a planted tank with driftwood it is almost impossible sometimes to catch them. And you don't want to dose your whole tank unless you absolutely have too! All the plants melt! Such a big loss for you. That's ALOT of fish to lose. Well good luck and keep us posted! D


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

sorry to hear about that ganim, your rainbows were stunning and your GBR was my favourite fish. do you think it could have been dropsy disease?


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

It might be Bryan. Look like my remaining boesemani is recovering, I cross my finger. This disease did not affect the fries (sunshine peacock) in this tank.


----------



## John_C (Dec 17, 2007)

*did i just see that?*

Very nice pics and beautiful aquascape!!!

However.. Is that a peacock cichlid mixed in with Tetras!!? Lol

http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


----------



## balutpenoy2oy (Feb 17, 2011)

John_C said:


> Very nice pics and beautiful aquascape!!!
> 
> However.. Is that a peacock cichlid mixed in with Tetras!!? Lol
> 
> http://lushaquatics.wordpress.com/


Yes it is, just a fry and it was bullied....


----------

